# Biceps dead after back workout



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

With my new routine, yesterday was my back/bicep day. I made a thread last week about how I was struggling with the back excerises, but this week was great. I did Arm Dumbbell Row, Bent Barbell Rows, Deadlifts and Seated Pulley Rows. I then tried to do some wide grip pull ups but couldn't manage 5 lol.

I then tried to do a bit of bicep work after the back and my arms were dead. I could barely squeeze out 7 reps on the dumbells, and could only manage a bit of time on the EZ bar. Is this ok? Should I have a seperate day for biceps?


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

yep seperate them out- people seem to forget that when training back your arms get a work out on their own which is essentially why arms should be trained with less volume as they get trained with other muscle groups.

Cable rows for eg are a prime example of a lot of bicep work- heres a tip use straps drop teh weight and pull usiong two fingers and squeeze and hold into your waist. That minimises bicep use and concentrates the Lat squeeze


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

all the row's man...cables are a beast on my bicep's. my new routine is similar to urs....thats y i work shoulder's and arms together at the mo


----------



## soob the dug (Apr 12, 2011)

i done back and tri's on wed night.

last night i done chest and bi's. i only bi's for a short spell as they were still sore from doing back.

i hit the cross trainer and bike for 20mins to compensate! ;-)


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Have you not tried doing your biceps first? I do biceps/back on the same day, i do chin ups first, then a bicep isolation exercise, then onto back, i know i wouldn't be able to do 3 sets of chin ups last...



Mr L said:


> With my new routine, yesterday was my back/bicep day. I made a thread last week about how I was struggling with the back excerises, but this week was great. I did Arm Dumbbell Row, Bent Barbell Rows, Deadlifts and Seated Pulley Rows. I then tried to do some wide grip pull ups but couldn't manage 5 lol.
> 
> I then tried to do a bit of bicep work after the back and my arms were dead. I could barely squeeze out 7 reps on the dumbells, and could only manage a bit of time on the EZ bar. Is this ok? Should I have a seperate day for biceps?


----------



## soob the dug (Apr 12, 2011)

also as mentioned, your bi's get a good workout when doing back. switch it up

back n tri's is always a good mix


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

i've always like to do triceps with legs, so i can go all out on the triceps, but i'll maybe try tri's and back...



soob the dug said:


> also as mentioned, your bi's get a good workout when doing back. switch it up
> 
> back n tri's is always a good mix


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks all.

My workout is

Chest/Tri

Back/Bicep

Shoulders/Legs

So I will have to switch the biceps round to get the most of them? The thing is, even after the small bicep workout at the end, it felt like my arms were worked to death.


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Monday shoulders legs - although i dont do much shoulder work personally

Weds - chest bi's

Fri - Back tris'

This works fine for me mate


----------



## beef68 (Jul 28, 2009)

I would stick with what your doing, the bi's and tri's are the weak link when it comes to back and chest workouts and take some hammer when your do them.

If you separate them and do back and tri's for example, when you come to do chest 2 days later your tri's wont have recovered enough to do a proper chest work out and vice versa.

If you can train your chest properly after you did tri's 2 days earlier then you didn't work your tri's hard enough


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

yeh its ok, as long as ur back gets a good workout. i would pyramid up, makesure ur back gets battered, then squeeze whatever else u can out with the assistance of the bicep aswell (this is how i go about it).


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

After doing two rows and Deadlifts I really don't think your biceps will need much else, if your form was good

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Just use lighter weights and higher sets if they are fried or have an arm day in your split.

If they are fried you've obviously been working them hard and doing the other bigger compound excersises properly and this is the way it should be. 3 types of rows is too much imo, drop the single arm rows or alternate monthly/3 weekly with bent over rows.


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

I've always done back/bic, chest/tric precisely because the smaller muscle groups in the arms already get a good workout on the day, so might as well finish them off. Never saw the use in mixing chest and biceps, for example. Sounds like a recipe for overtraining or not being able to train one or the other as hard as one should.

But I am of course, as always, happy to be educated!


----------

